# Being an Engineer with Some College



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

chanteuse said:


> Every time a career path seemed to guarantee employment, a horde of people would be taking up courses, get certified, and plunge into it. I bet the incompetent, disinterested, and mediocre ones run amok.
> 
> Right now the career of the moment seems to be coding. From what I've learned, being a top tier coder one has to be imaginative, creative, big picture oriented, and thorough; not to mention liking it very very much (what? have I been coding for the past 36 hours without taking a breath? I didn't know that!).


In my experience, that is very true. Pretty much every industry is oversaturated with people who are the pinnacle of mediocrity that anyone asking for career advice, now, is screwed. Most of the people who come on here aren't geniuses nor are they extremely talented. I've been around the block and I know a few things. Am I to tell everyone that the chances of them doing what they really want is a pipe dream? Well, it's gotten to that point. The arts and soft sciences aren't really hiring and STEM is on its way out, as well, because everyone is being told to go into STEM. Guess what, people? If you all go into the field that has good job prospects and a decent salary, the sheer numbers are going to lower wages and increase competition for getting those limited positions, but no one paid attention in Economics 101, now, did they? It's more complicated than that, but I'm really not in the mood to explain at the moment. A lot of trades are paying more than STEM jobs but there is a stigma against blue collar work and getting your hands dirty. 

I know a coder who gets paid three hundred thousand a year because he is one of the best around and the company for which he works wants to keep him for as long as possible. Coding is the next big thing and everyone will make oodles of money at it. No, they won't. People fail to understand that you have to be _good_ at something to make a lot of money, and most people aren't anywhere near good at what they do. Going into an industry solely for the money probably isn't a good idea, either. Coding some app or throwing your idea on Kickstarter isn't going to make you rich just because you know how or think yourself special. It either has to be really interesting or useful or you have to find a lot of stupid people to buy it, but it's not like there is a shortage of those around. 

I'm feeling really cynical tonight. 

NB: "You" is used in a general way and doesn't actually mean chanteuse.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> In my experience, that is very true. Pretty much every industry is oversaturated with people who are the pinnacle of mediocrity that anyone asking for career advice, now, is screwed. Most of the people who come on here aren't geniuses nor are they extremely talented. I've been around the block and I know a few things. Am I to tell everyone that the chances of them doing what they really want is a pipe dream? Well, it's gotten to that point. The arts and soft sciences aren't really hiring and STEM is on its way out, as well, because everyone is being told to go into STEM. Guess what, people? If you all go into the field that has good job prospects and a decent salary, the sheer numbers are going to lower wages and increase competition for getting those limited positions, but no one paid attention in Economics 101, now, did they? It's more complicated than that, but I'm really not in the mood to explain at the moment. A lot of trades are paying more than STEM jobs but there is a stigma against blue collar work and getting your hands dirty.
> 
> I know a coder who gets paid three hundred thousand a year because he is one of the best around and the company for which he works wants to keep him for as long as possible. Coding is the next big thing and everyone will make oodles of money at it. No, they won't. People fail to understand that you have to be _good_ at something to make a lot of money, and most people aren't anywhere near good at what they do. Going into an industry solely for the money probably isn't a good idea, either. Coding some app or throwing your idea on Kickstarter isn't going to make you rich just because you know how or think yourself special. It either has to be really interesting or useful or you have to find a lot of stupid people to buy it, but it's not like there is a shortage of those around.
> 
> ...


I hear you! Someone like you who've seen worker bees at various companies and entities no doubt would feel like a cynic when frustration gets you.

But it's such a catch 22 for ppl who have passion for something but not talented enough to cut it. Or those who are talented but the field isn't "profitable". Most ppl just "fell into" a career. Some swim. Some sink. Some have the singular talent at self sobotaging. Some are so likeable that they can coast thru out.

I don't have any good suggestion to the young. The bell curve tells me that most ppl are mediocre. They can pretty much choose most careers. With hard work and ppl skill shall be adequate, like a worker bee should. 

Sometimes I cringe hearing kids be told "you can be what you want to be, astronaut, president, or doctor."; pipe dreams for most ppl who never quite sure what they want and good at.

I agree with you on the notion of blue collar jobs NOT being inferior. I bet a garbage collector in New Jersey makes more than a bottom feeding coder.


----------

